# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Byron [Megali Hellas, Vasilefs Constantinos -  Βασιλεύς Κωνσταντίνος, Μεγάλη Ελλάς]

## xara

Ναυπηγήθηκε στο Αγγλικό ναυπηγείο Cammell Laird & Company, στο Birkenhead, στο οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε και το ΕΓ/ΟΓ *ΣΑΠΦΩ*, για την National Greek Line, το 1915. Ήταν ατμοκίνητο, διπλέλικο, 9272 gross tons, 470 feet μήκος, 58 feet πλάτος και είχε υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 17 knots.
Μετέφερε 2310 επιβάτες (60 Α' θέση, 450 Β' θέση, 1800 Γ' θέση).
Το πλοίο μπήκε στη γραμμή Πειραιεύς-Πάτρα-Νάπολι-Νέα Υόρκη. 
Το 1919 μετονομάσθηκε σε *ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ*, παραμένοντας στην ίδια γραμμή, προσθέτοντας την Κωνσταντινούπολη σαν λιμάνι αναχώρησης, μέχρι το 1923 που επωλήθη στην Byron Steamship Company, ύψωσε Βρεττανική σημαία και μετονομάσθηκε σε *Byron.* 
Έμεινε στη γραμμή Κοστάνζα-Κων/πολη-Πειραιάς-Πάτρα-Μασσαλία-Νέα Υόρκη, μέχρι το 1928, οπου επέστρεψε στην Ελλάδα, ύψωσε ξανά Ελληνική σημαία και συνέχισε την αρχική του υπερατλαντική γραμμή, έως το 1935 που παροπλίστηκε για δυο χρόνια. Το τελευταίο του ταξίδι ήταν στις 2/10/1935, απο Πειραιά προς Λισσαβώνα-Νέα Υόρκη-Βοστώνη-Αζόρες-Λισσαβώνα-Πειραιάς.
Το 1937, έφυγε για την Ιταλία (La Spezia), όπου διαλύθηκε.
Το 1917, μετέφερε στην Κορσική (Αιάκειο) τους εξορισθέντες από τον πρωθυπουργό Αλέξανδρο Ζαίμη, Ιωάννη Μεταξά, Δημήτριο Γούναρη και Γεώργιο Πεσμαζόγλου.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα καράβι που ακολούθησε με τον τρόπο του τη μοίρα της χώρας, ναυπηγήθηκε ως ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ αλλά όταν οι βασιλειάδες εκδιώχθηκαν μετανομάστηκε ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ. Όταν και η Μεγάλη Ιδέα μετετράπηκε σε εφιάλτη ξανάλλαξε το όνομα του σε ΒΥΡΩΝ.

untitled.jpg
Πηγή: Ναυτική Ελλάς

----------


## Rogerio

Does any of you gentlemen by any chance can help me to identify which ship is this one? 

I thought that it could be the “Vasilefs Constantinos" of National SN Co of Greece, but as far as I know such ship only had 2 (two) funnels not 3.

Definitely one watching the logo shown in it’s funnels can realize one fact.! 
It was a National SN Co’s ship for sure.

Yet, im unable to identify which one was.

Can somebody give some help ?

Thanks
Rogerio 

Greek Liner.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Rogerio, this is indeed the Vasileus Konstantinos/Megali Hellas. However, she is depicted with three funnels in order to give more confidence to her potential passengers. 
It was believed -back then- that the more the funnels, the better the ship!

Your question also reminded me that we have not mentioned yet the only three-funneled Greek liner, have a look *here*.

----------


## Rogerio

Thank you very much Ellinis for the information!

----------


## τοξοτης

Vasilefs%20Constantinos-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ntinos-01.html

----------


## gtogias

Δημοσίευμα του Ριζοσπάστη (17-07-1935), από το γνωστό αρχείο, όπου αναφέρεται η επικείμενη ναύλωση του πλοίου από την Ιταλική κυβέρνηση για μεταφορά στρατού στη Σομαλία. Μεταξύ των άλλων αναγράφεται και η είδηση για την πώληση προς διάλυση του "Έδισων":

1935 07 17 Ριζοσπάστης σελ 6.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πλοίο που αναφέρεται καθελκύστηκε το 1914 σαν Βασιλεύς Κωνσταντίνος, το 1919 μετονομάστηκε Μεγάλη Ελλάς και το 1923 ονομάστηκε Βύρων, μπορούμε να δούμε το μοντέλο του στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο και στη σελίδα του μουσείου εδώ http://www.hmm.gr/portal/page?_pageid=33,108847&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL&  &_sccm_ID=717.

Είχε διακριτικό κλήσης SVAG, 9.272 grt, 4.859 nrt, μήκος 143,2 m, πλάτος 17,7 m, βύθισμα 9,97 m.
Το κινούσαν δύο παλινδρομικές ατμομηχανές τετραπλής εκτόνωσης με συνολική ονομαστική ιπποδύναμη 1.759 NHP (1.284 kW) που έδιναν κίνηση σε δύο προπέλες. Τον ατμό έδιναν 8 λέβητες και ένας εφεδρικός.
Πηγή η εγγραφή του Lloyds Register of Ships από τη σελίδα http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ (επισυνάπτεται)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Byron_ (and *Edison*) on 7/7/1930
19300707 Byron Edison.jpg

Μια ωραια ανακοινωση της 15ης Αυγουστου 1913 παρουσιαζει το *Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος* στην αρχη της καριερας του.
19130815 VAs Konst.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=189 παρουσιαζω ενα ωραιο αρθρο για τον πλοιαρχο *Δημητριο Σιγαλα* (Ανδρος 1892− ; ) που −μεταξυ αλλων− ηταν πλοιαρχος του  *Βυρων* (1924−35) και του μεταπολεμικου *Ολυμπια* (1955−63).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκιτσο του *Βυρωνος* απο τον Εθνικο Κηρυκα της 9ης Μαρτιου 2008

Byron.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι το *Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος*. Αν οχι, τοτε πληρωσα πολλα!

Piraeus13.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

16 Νοεμβριου 1916
*Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος* 

19161116 Ioannina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφιες απο το *Μεγαλη Ελλας*, αγορασμενες απο το E-bay

Megali Hellas.jpgMagali Hellas2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε κάποιες ξένες πηγές αναφέρεται οτι το πλοίο έμεινε ημιτελές κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου ή οτι επιτάχθηκε από τους ¶γγλους και οτι έκανε το πρώτο του εμπορικό ταξίδι το 1919. Ωστόσο στα κιτάπια του Ellis Island φαίνεται οτι το πλοίο ταξίδεψε κανονικά το 1915-16 στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Νέα Υόρκη μιας και η Ελλάδα ήταν ακόμη ουδέτερη.

Kαι ένα σκίτσο του ΒΥΡΩΝ από το βιβλίο The Atlantic Lines του F. Emmons.

byron.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραια ανακοινωσις της 15ης Ιουνιου 1928 απο την Μακεδονια της Θεσσαλονικης που παρουσιαζει το *ΒΥΡΩΝ* αλλα συγχρονως και αλλα γνωστα υπερωκεανεια της εποχης εκεινης, μεσα στα οποια και το Ελληνικο *ΕΔΙΣΩΝ* και τα Ιταλικα *ΑΣΙΑ* και *ΣΑΤΟΥΡΝΙΑ

*19280615 all.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΒΥΡΩΝ του Εμπειρίκου, που ήταν μάλλον και το καλύτερο πλοίο της "Εθνικής Ατμοπλοϊας", σε μια κάπως φουτουριστική :roll: απεικόνιση σε καρτ ποστάλ της εταιρίας. 

Image16.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο καρτ ποστάλ και μια φωτογραφία που δείχνουν το ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ. 
vasill.jpg vasil.jpg VASSILEF-CONSTANTINOS----Tr.jpg
πηγή

Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία φαίνεται οτι στο πλοίο κυματίζει η γαλλική τρικολόρ, κάτι που αποδικνύει οτι το πλοίο είχε επιταχθεί από τη γαλλική κυβέρνηση. Πραγματικά το διάστημα 1918-1919 το πλοίο, επιταγμένο, έκανε ορισμένα ταξίδια από τη Δουνκέρκη στη Ρωσία μεταφέροντας Ρώσους στρατιώτες. Το Σεπτέμβριο του 1919 επιστράφηκε στους ιδιοκτήτες του και τότε πήρε το όνομα ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ.

Στην τρίτη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλάνο ένα μικρό ρυμουλκό το οποίο φέρει τα σινιάλα της "Εθνικής Ατμοπλοΐας" των Εμπειρίκων. Δεν είναι ευρέως γνωστό οτι η Εθνική είχε και ρυμουλκά, προφανώς για να εξυπηρετεί το δέσιμο των πλοίων της στον Πειραιά αλλά και για να μεταφέρει προς αυτά τις μπάριζες με τις οποίες γινόταν η φορτοεκφόρτωση των εμπορευμάτων στα μεγάλα πλοία. Όπως βλέπουμε το υπερωκεάνειο έδενε με πρυμάτσες και δεν υπήρχε κάποια προβλήτα για να προσεγγίζουν σε αυτό επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα.
Το ρυμουλκό πιθανώς να είναι το ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ (ναυπήγησης 1912) που αργότερα πέρασε στην εταιρία Μάτσα και διαλύθηκε γύρω στο 1978 στο Πέραμα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Απο τις λίγες καλές , αν δε κάνω λάθος , φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ένα ωραίο κ μεγάλο ομοίωμα του Υ/Κ υπάρχει στο Ναυτ.Μουσείο Ελλάδος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παρουσιαζουμε εδω μερικα ενδιαφεροντα στοιχεια για το* Βυρων/Byron* στις δεκαετιες 1920 και 1930 που τα μαζεψα κατι την διαρκεια του κλεισιματος του nautilia.gr. Ιστορικο μεταναστευτικο πλοιο και αυτο, φυσικα γνωστο και σαν *Μεγαλη Ελλας*.

Εν πρωτοις μια ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια του πλοιου απο την βιβλιοθηκη του Πανεπιστημιου Rutgers της Νεας Υερσεης που δημοσιευτηκε προ 12 ετων σε ειδικο λευκωμα με τον τιτλο: The Greeks in Newark: An American Odyssey. 

Byron Rutgers Library.jpg

Φυσικα οι Πατρινες εφημερδες ειχαν παντα μεγαλες ανακοινωσεις για τις αναχωρησεις των μεταναστευτικων πλοιων, εν πρωτοις διοτι τα περισσοτερα πλοια εφευγαν απο την Πατρα αλλα και γιατι αγγελιες σε Πατρινες εφημεριδες ηταν πιο φθηνες απο τις Αθηναικες εφημεριδες.

Εδω βλεπουμε ανακοινωση απο το _Φως_ (των Πατρων) της 14ης Αυγουστου 1923.
19230814 Byron Fos.jpg

Και εδω στον _Τηλεγραφο_ (των Πατρων) της 15ης Αυγουστου 1923. Βλεπετε, οι εφημεριδες τα εβαλαν να δουν πια θα ειχε την μεγαλυτερη διαφημιση.
19230815 Byron Telegrafos.jpg

Και εδω η _Καθημερινη_ της 25ης Σεπτεμβριου 1925 μας θυμιζει οτι το πλοιο εφερε Αγγλικη σημαια.
19230925 Byron Ka0hmerinh.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Συνεχιζουμε με διαφορα στοιχεια σχετικα με το πλοιο _Byron_.  Αλλη μια φωτογραφια εδω, αυτη την φορα απο βιβλιο του ΟΛΠ. Υποτιθεται οτι η φωτογραφια ειναι απο τις 21 Αυγουστου 1927.
Byron 08211927.jpg

Στην _Παλλακωνικη_ της Σπαρτης βρηκαμε μια μεγαλη αγγελια πολλων μεταναστευτικων πλοιων ετοιμων να μεταφερουν Ελληνες στην Αμερικη. Βρισκομαστε στις 15 Ιουνιου 1926, κατα την διαρκεια της Ελληνικης Δημοκρατιας, και υποτιθεται οτι το μεταναστευτικο κυμα του 1912 δεν υπηρχε πια...  Κι ομως, ο βενιζελισμος/αντιβενιζελισμος συνεχιζε να χωριζει την χωρα...
19260615 Byron Moreas Edison Pallakoniki Spartis.jpg

Εν τω μεταξυ, στην Νεα Υορκη, η εφημεριδα Ατλαντις εγραφε για το *Byron* και το *Edison* (1 Νοεμβριου 1928).
19281101 Edison Byron Atlantis.jpg

Στις 21 Απριλιου 1931, αλλη μια καταχωρηση για το *Byron.*
19310421 Edison Byron.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Βυρων_ στην _Ατλαντιδα_ της Νεας Υορκης στις 2 Ιουλιου 1931
19310702 Byron Atlantis.jpg

Στις 9 Μαρτιου 1936 το *Βυρων* φευγει απο τον Πειραια για ενα απο τα τελευταια ταξιδια του.
19360302 Byron Kathimerini.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ο φίλος Νίκος με τα παραπάνω δημοσιευματα  και την όμορφη φωτογραφία του πλοίου σαν ΒΥΡΩΝ κάλυψε το τρίτο μέρος της <ζωής> του πλοίου με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. Βέβαια πιστεύω ότι πάντα , είτε ο ίδιος , είτε κάποιος άλλος , όλο και κάποια νέα στοιχεία θα παρουσιάσουν σχετικά με το πλοίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από τα "εγκαίνεια" του ΒΥΡΩΝ στον Πειραιά στις 21 Αυγούστου 1927, με τον τότε υπουργό Ιωάννη Μεταξά να εκπροσωπεί την κυβέρνηση. Τα "εγκαίνεια" αφορούσαν την επιστροφή του πλοίου στην Ελληνική σημαία και τη μητρική "Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα" μετά από 8 χρόνια παραμονής στην Αγγλική θυγατρική των Εμπειρίκων, τη Byron Steamship.

byron1.jpg

Και λίγες μέρες αργότερα, άλλη μια φωτογραφία με αφορμή την ύψωση της Ελληνικής σημαίας.

byron2.jpg

----------


## AntoniosZ

Το "Μεγάλη Ελλάς" στα 1922 εκτελούσε δρομολόγια μεταξύ Κωνσταντινούπολης-Ελλάδος και Αμερικής. Με την καταστροφή της Μικράς Ασίας φαίνεται ότι βρέθηκε στην περιοχή και μετέφερε πρόσφυγες στο Βόλο. Τι πιό ειρωνικό από το να μεταφέρει πρόσφυγες από την Μικρά Ασία ένα πλοίο με το όνομα Μεγάλη Ελλάς!
 Όπως μας λέει η εφημερίδα ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑ κατέφθασε στο Βόλο αργά την νύχτα 19ης Σεπτεμβρίου :

Capture-1.JPG 
καθώς και στην ίδια εφημερίδα την επόμενη μέρα.  Επίσης αναφέρονται και τα ονόματα και άλλων πλοίων που ακολούθησαν (Μιλτιάδης, Βιθυνία, και Μαίανδρος) 
Capture-1.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το "Μεγάλη Ελλάς" στα 1922 εκτελούσε δρομολόγια μεταξύ Κωνσταντινούπολης-Ελλάδος και Αμερικής. Με την καταστροφή της Μικράς Ασίας φαίνεται ότι βρέθηκε στην περιοχή και μετέφερε πρόσφυγες στο Βόλο. Τι πιό ειρωνικό από το να μεταφέρει πρόσφυγες από την Μικρά Ασία ένα πλοίο με το όνομα Μεγάλη Ελλάς!
>  Όπως μας λέει η εφημερίδα ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑ κατέφθασε στο Βόλο αργά την νύχτα 19ης Σεπτεμβρίου :
> 
> Capture-1.JPG 
> καθώς και στην ίδια εφημερίδα την επόμενη μέρα.  Επίσης αναφέρονται και τα ονόματα και άλλων πλοίων που ακολούθησαν (Μιλτιάδης, Βιθυνία, και Μαίανδρος) 
> Capture-1.JPG


  Η εφημερίδα δε μας λέει μόνο αυτό , μας λέει και για κάποιους κατάπτυστους τύπους που ζουν για να εκμεταλλεύονται την ανάγκη των συνανθρώπων τους.

----------


## AntoniosZ

> Η εφημερίδα δε μας λέει μόνο αυτό , μας λέει και για κάποιους κατάπτυστους τύπους που ζουν για να εκμεταλλεύονται την ανάγκη των συνανθρώπων τους.


Ναι στις μέρες/εβδομάδες/χρόνια που ακολούθησαν η πόλη είδε παραδείγματα των χειρότερων και των καλύτερων συμπεριφορών προς τον συνάνθρωπο. 
Eκπλήσεστε; Ήταν μήπως διαφορετικά σε άλλες πόλεις; Ή είναι διαφορετικά σέ άλλες καταστροφές; O ανθρωπος είναι πάντα ικανός για το καλύτερο και το χειρότερο.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το "Μεγάλη Ελλάς" στα 1922 εκτελούσε δρομολόγια μεταξύ Κωνσταντινούπολης-Ελλάδος και Αμερικής. Με την καταστροφή της Μικράς Ασίας φαίνεται ότι βρέθηκε στην περιοχή και μετέφερε πρόσφυγες στο Βόλο. Τι πιό ειρωνικό από το να μεταφέρει πρόσφυγες από την Μικρά Ασία ένα πλοίο με το όνομα Μεγάλη Ελλάς!
>  Όπως μας λέει η εφημερίδα ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑ κατέφθασε στο Βόλο αργά την νύχτα 19ης Σεπτεμβρίου :
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .......................................
> καθώς και στην ίδια εφημερίδα την επόμενη μέρα.  Επίσης αναφέρονται και τα ονόματα και άλλων πλοίων που ακολούθησαν (Μιλτιάδης, Βιθυνία, και Μαίανδρος) 
> Capture-1.JPG


Ίσως το παρακάτω να είναι το <ΜΑΡΙΣΟΛ ΦΟΣ> που αναφέρεται στο άρθρο

          Marechal Foch        
Marechal Foch-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...%20Foch-02.jpg





> Ναι στις μέρες/εβδομάδες/χρόνια που ακολούθησαν η πόλη είδε παραδείγματα των χειρότερων και των καλύτερων συμπεριφορών προς τον συνάνθρωπο. 
> Eκπλήσεστε; Ήταν μήπως διαφορετικά σε άλλες πόλεις; Ή είναι διαφορετικά σέ άλλες καταστροφές; O ανθρωπος είναι πάντα ικανός για το καλύτερο και το χειρότερο.


Δεν εκπλήσομαι καθόλου , οι άνθρωποι αυτοί δεν έχουν Πατρίδα δεν έχουν εποχή. Ιδανικό τους ηυ εκμετάλλευση του συνανθρώπου τους.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καρτ ποστάλ του Πειραιά μας δείχνει το σημαιοστολισμένο ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ, το υπερωκεάνειο που άλλαζε όνομα όταν αλλάζαν οι πολιτικές καταστάσεις...

vas konstnos.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Άλλη μια πόζα του VASILEFS CONSTANTINOS

Vasilefs Constantinos.jpg
http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1912.html

----------


## Ellinis

> Does any of you gentlemen by any chance can help me to identify which ship is this one? 
> 
> I thought that it could be the “Vasilefs Constantinos" of National SN Co of Greece, but as far as I know such ship only had 2 (two) funnels not 3.
> 
> Definitely one watching the logo shown in it’s funnels can realize one fact.! 
> It was a National SN Co’s ship for sure.
> 
> Yet, im unable to identify which one was.
> 
> ...





> Rogerio, this is indeed the Vasileus Konstantinos/Megali Hellas. However, she is depicted with three funnels in order to give more confidence to her potential passengers. 
> It was believed -back then- that the more the funnels, the better the ship!
> 
> Your question also reminded me that we have not mentioned yet the only three-funneled Greek liner, have a look *here*.


Ένας πίνακας δημοσιευμένος σε ημερολόγιο της Εθνικής Τράπεζας τη δεκαετία του '80, μας δείχνει το ΒΑΣ. ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ όπως το είχαμε δει και στο παραπάνω ποστ, με τρία φουγάρα για λόγους εντυπωσιασμού του κοινού!

IMG_20180406_130336.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία του 1927 τραβηγμένη από του Τζελέπη βλέπουμε στο κέντρο το ΒΥΡΩΝ δεμένο στο Ξαβέρι.

piraeus 6-2-27 byron.jpg

----------

